# Messages invisibles dans Outlook 2011



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2013)

Bonjour

Il m'arrive un truc étrange avec Outlook 2011 (oui, je sais...)
Tous mes messages en dehors de ceux envoyés et reçus aujourd'hui sont invisibles. 
Les dossiers et sous dossiers sont toujours présents mais tout leur contenu est invisible.
Je dis bien invisible. Parce que quand je fais une recherche sur un nom, un mot, une adresse, hop! les messages apparaissent. Mais dès que j'efface la recherche, plus de messages.
J'étais sur une version non mise à jour. Pas de soucis jusqu'à aujourd'hui.
Dans le doute j'ai fait la mise à jour. Pas mieux...
Si vous avez une idée pour rendre visibles les mails...


----------



## Aliboron (17 Juin 2013)

Suggestion : il peut s'agir d'un filtre, plus précisément "Afficher" > "Filtres" > "Date de réception" > "Aujourd'hui". Si c'est bien ça (ou la date d'envoi, évidemment), il suffit de revenir sur cette ligne (suppression de ce filtre) ou de sélectionner la ligne "Supprimer tous les filtres" (suppression de tous les filtres) pour rétablir la situation "normale"&#8230;


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*et puisqu'on cause messagerie internet, et pas vraiment de bureautique, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------

